# Aires in Spain



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all

How we've benefitted from the excellent All the Aires France guide in the first phase of our month tour of France/Spain. I will b posting recommendations on our return!

However we head into Spain soon and, big fat fool that I am, I don't have the guide for Spain/Portugal. As a newbie I fear we'll be facing campsite fees for two weeks! Does anyone know of a resource (perhaps a website or similar) I can use to find Aires in Spain?

Sophie


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Unlike France most aires in Spain are private and you pay for them...
Still cheaper than campsites...
There are some known free parking areas and no doubt someone will be along with info soon.
Check the campsite database as there are some overnight stops listed.
Usually longer stops on campsites get the better rates, also use of the ASCI card / book will save a few quids...


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Hymees try

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=4

All in Spanish but quite easy to decipher.

Enjoy your trip!

Mrs T


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Hymees try

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=4

All in Spanish but quite easy to decipher.

Enjoy your trip!

Mrs T


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at:

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

a pretty useful resource for for aires all over Europe, it has a section on Spain. Also has downloadable GPS coords for satellite navs.

Mike


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

www.lapaca.org

buen viaje,
eddied


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

Try this one:

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Sophie and Dave

Hope the silver screens are keeping you nice and cool and the trip is going well. Not sure where you are heading but we tended to avoid the most built up parts of Spain. Places where we wild camped in various places that were nice (working down the Med coast from France:

Tossa de Mar - car / coach park on outskirts of town on left when approaching from North. Tossa was surprisingly pleasant.

Blanes - a bit further down the coast - large hardstanding car park near beach.

El Saler - car park next to dunes and beach - handy for bus into Valencia which is good

La Azhoia - hard standing across road from beach on appraoch to village (between Mazarron and Cartagena), lovely little spot

Tarifa - large hardstanding / car park next to beach (if you get that far and venture to Gibraltar, this is just round the corner with more windmills than you have ever seen in one place at a time!)

The coast between Gibraltar and north of Cadiz - nice and unspoiled, I think it is the Emerald Coast. We stopped at El Palmar - hardstanding opposite beach - but there are lots of places along here that are quiet. Chipiona - very Spanish seaside resort (no foreigners!) with hardstanding next to beach where you can overnight unless they have built on it since we were there!

If you like cities try to get to Seville which is really good. We stopped at a campsite at Dos Hermanas to the south and took a bus in to Seville. Cordoba also worth a visit and obviously Granada for the Alhambra. 

Have fun

Brian


----------

